# Rick Carlisle signs four-year deal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The lone championship coach in the Dallas Mavericks' 32-year history isn't going anywhere. Rick Carlisle has agreed to a four-year contract that will keep him in charge through at least the 2015-16 season.
> 
> "I'm very happy for the opportunity to return," Rick Carlisle said during an appearance on ESPN Dallas 103.3 FM's "Galloway & Co." "This wouldn't be possible without great players. Dirk Nowitzki, Jason Kidd, Jason Terry, (Shawn) Marion, all these guys made this possible, along with (owner) Mark (Cuban) and (president of basketball operations) Donnie (Nelson)."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/7933198/rick-carlisle-signs-new-deal-coach-dallas-mavericks


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent...would've been hard to recruit free agents w/o a coach on board.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Excellent deal for both parties. Cuban and Carlisle are class acts.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> Cuban ... class act


Not something you hear everyday. He has been better over these past couple years though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Not something you hear everyday. He has been better over these past couple years though.


He changed his attitude and the team got more dedicated shortly thereafter. I don't think their window has closed. J Kidd retires, Deron Williams joins up, they will contend next season.


----------

